# Domke F2



## Ryvax (Jul 23, 2009)

Just got the Domke F2 Wax-wear bag today!  Love the bag, but a little confused as to how to store the camera with lens attached with the provided insert.  Anyone with this bag want to enlighten me?  Any extra inserts I should be ordering?  A pic of your layout would be great.  Thanks


----------



## CxThree (Jul 24, 2009)

www.cambags.com has several loaded shots of the F2.  Try there.


----------



## Josh66 (Jul 24, 2009)

Ryvax said:


> but a little confused as to how to store the camera with lens attached with the provided insert.



You don't.







The 75-300 usually lays on top of the 135 & 100mm.

Under the 350D there is an 18-55 kit lens, memory cards, and spare batteries.

Under the 10s there is film, microfiber cloths, a small flashlight, and a Gerber multi-tool.

Straps lay on top of everything when I close it.

The 50 & 85 fit in the same pouch.

EDIT

This is a great bag - I love it, and I'm sure you will too.  Not being able to fit a body with lens attached is the ONLY downside for me.
Still..., keeping the purpose of the bag in mind (designed for photo-journalists, if memory serves corectly) - if you have a lens attached, the camera is around your neck.

Very easy to access while wearing it, no need to set it down to get stuff out (though, obviously, it's easier if you do set it down).  The size is deceiving - it can fit way more than it looks like it can.  Just look at mine, lol - 7 lenses, 2 bodies, 4 filters, and a bunch of other crap.


----------



## Ryvax (Jul 25, 2009)

Thanks man, where does the Fender go?  I used the bag today, and it is great.  Surprisingly comfortable to have around your shoulder.  With my 18 to 200 lens on, I just put it in one of the 4 compartments with lens first and it fits in nicely.  I may order the extra two compartment insert and put my camera in that way.  I don't plan on having a second camera body for awhile yet.


----------

